# Betting



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

Is betting allowed in Dubai? I think with all these horse races happening, I am sure there would be a way to bet online? Can one bet on other sports? How??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gambling is prohibited per islam.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mrid said:


> Is betting allowed in Dubai? I think with all these horse races happening, I am sure there would be a way to bet online? Can one bet on other sports? How??


Betting and gambling is illegal. Please read this article for information regarding gambling:

gulfnews : Strict laws against gambling in the UAE

-md000/Mike


----------



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Gambling is prohibited per islam.


K.. Thanks for your note..however then how do these horse racing thing work? I was always under the impression that the same is directly linked to betting.. and there would be a wager somewhere for the sport to be so popular here..


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

mrid said:


> K.. Thanks for your note..however then how do these horse racing thing work? I was always under the impression that the same is directly linked to betting.. and there would be a wager somewhere for the sport to be so popular here..


Horse racing is a competitive sport with the entertainment coming from watching the horses, dressing in big hats, and having a good time. 

I checked with Meydan: (Frequently Asked Questions | Dubai Racing Club)

"What competitions can I enter on racenights?
A prediction "Pick 7" competition is held every racenight. Entry for the competition is free of charge and the winners will be announced on the night itself, the winner must present a photo ID in order to claim their prize."

A brief review of some of the news articles shows that if you pick all 7 correctly, you can win something like 80,000 AED (the amount seems to vary based upon the race).

-md000/Mike


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

So is the Dubai Duty Free lottery illegal then?

Lotteries are a form of gambling, you know!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well as the government has approved that... it MUST not be gambling as gambling goes against islam, thus against sharia law, and thus would not be allowed. So therefore, it obviously can not be gambling. And if it was to be seen as gambling, a reference to the governments law of gambling being illegal but that lottery being approved, should clear up any issues about the legality of that being gambling. It is all quite obvious and straight forward. 

Rutilius, you ask too many pesky questions


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

The laws do make me smile.....

Located just behind Mall of the Emirates, you will find a nice little place where there are regular 'Poker Nights'.......the attendee's vary with some being high ranking police officers (Locals).

Wonder if it will ever be raided


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

mrid said:


> Is betting allowed in Dubai? I think with all these horse races happening, I am sure there would be a way to bet online? Can one bet on other sports? How??


I would never condone it, but there is always betfair and the like accessed via mobile internet or VPN (again I think illegal).....


----------



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.. Helps me guess like most other things, it's allowed though not officially! Ha..ha..ha.. 

Thanks again!


----------

